# My second attempt at smoking cheese w Q-view



## handymanstan (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok so I got some more cheese this morning and set up the smoker in the greenhouse and filled the AMNS with pitmaster choice dust and lit both ends.  The temps outside were in the high 30s and in the green house about 60.  Put the cheese in around 12:00 smoked for 5 hrs keeping the temp in the smoker between 65-72.  Sorry I did not get before pics the wife had the camera in her car but here are the after shots.













smoke 052.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Nov 3, 2012






The top rack has mozzarella, sharp cheddar, and a sharp cheddar cheese log.

The color of the top rack was about what i expected.













smoke 057.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Nov 3, 2012






I think the Swiss came out great although a good strong taste a little bitter.  It was on the bottom rack and is a lot darker the mozzarella that was on the top rack.  Hope it mellows out good and in a few weeks smoked Swiss cheese fondue with French garlic bread cubes.













smoke 058.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Nov 3, 2012


















smoke 059.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Nov 3, 2012






Every thing ready for the long long long wait.













smoke 054.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Nov 3, 2012






All of this brought to you by the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.  Work like a charm Thanks Todd.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 3, 2012)

Yuppers

Nice cheese and great color.


----------

